# Attn. all Smart owners



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

Has anyone noticed that when headlights switched on there is a sound like an electric motor running . Has anyone any knowledge what this is ?
GEOMAR


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I have not heard anything from my h/lamps not even a text :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Is it one of the bl**dy annoying ones (when following you along a bumpy country road) that is fitted with xenon headlights?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Never heard any noises. Surprised you can hear with general noise level of a Smart.
Which model is it?
Grry


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

How long does it come on for ?

D.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

GerryD said:


> Never heard any noises. Surprised you can hear with general noise level of a Smart.
> Which model is it?
> Grry


Hi Gerry we don't find our Smart too noisy at all :wink:

Geomar will check ours out tomorrow, but not noticed anything,


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Could be the levelling motors that have come disconnected from the reflectors, the switch is on the left of the steering column

Loddy


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Its the Smart's lightweight alternator kicking in

Smart Alternator


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I have noticed a noise when I unlock the car but I haven't associated it with the head lamps, I thought it was perhaps the fuel pump, although we have got follow me home head lamp! so perhaps its the timer.

Wobby


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*SMART OWNERS*

My model is 2004 Passion and only covered 14000 mls . This noise is only there all the time when the headlites are on, no other time . Thank you all very much for your replies
GEOMAR


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: SMART OWNERS*



GEOMAR said:


> My model is 2004 Passion and only covered 14000 mls . This noise is only there all the time when the headlites are on, no other time . Thank you all very much for your replies
> GEOMAR


Does it have xenon headlights?


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*SMART OWNERS*

My one only has only standard headlights
GEOMAR


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: SMART OWNERS*



GEOMAR said:


> My one only has only standard headlights
> GEOMAR


Right if it had xenons the noise could have been the power units for the xenon bulbs.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

*Re: SMART OWNERS*



GEOMAR said:


> My model is 2004 Passion and only covered 14000 mls . This noise is only there all the time when the headlites are on, no other time . Thank you all very much for your replies
> GEOMAR


I'll go check mine out tomorrow and report back.

Wobby


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: SMART OWNERS*



GEOMAR said:


> My model is 2004 Passion and only covered 14000 mls . This noise is only there all the time when the headlites are on, no other time . Thank you all very much for your replies
> GEOMAR


Can't help I'm afraid. Mine is 2008 model with different assemblies.
Gerry


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

What a pain these Smarts are, in the snow the traction control comes on and you cant get any momemtum,

Loddy


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

loddy said:


> What a pain these Smarts are, in the snow the traction control comes on and you cant get any momemtum,
> 
> Loddy


Completely agree

We went to Aberdeen for New Year, on returning to Edinburgh the snow was about 18 inches deep. managed to get the van half in to the yard before it got stuck. the Smart was in the space and we needed it to get home. It was no good what so ever. No matter how hard we tried the traction control came on and we were left stranded.

Both the van and the Smart were left sprawled across the carpark. Stuck the keys to both vehicles in the office letterbox with a note saying sort it out when the snow goes please...we are off on holiday.

Now in bangkok and the weather is glorious. heading to Sydney tomorrow and picking up a hired motorhome!

Enjoy the snow


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

loddy said:


> What a pain these Smarts are, in the snow the traction control comes on and you cant get any momemtum,
> 
> Loddy


Totally disagree. This is my third Smart and all three of them have been the only cars that I have ever driven in snow and not had a problem with wheelspin. Took it out today on a hilly country lane, which had not been gritted and the only other vehicles were 4X4s. 15mph in third and just kept going.
If anyone thinks a Smart is bad, I would not like to see you behind the wheel of a BMW (non 4X4). Nobody with a BMW can get up the ramp into the carpark at work.
Gerry


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I must be a crap driver then

Loddy 8O


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*i ISMART OWNERS*

I think it must the motors for the adjustable headlighs , how can I remove the front panel to gain acess to the headlights
Regards
GEOMAR


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

If you have a small boy to clean your chimney, then you may be able to do something without taking the front panel off - see here.

Otherwise, see here.

Good luck...

(My advice...give it to Merc to sort out...)


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Just check out our Smart, when we turn on the ignition some kind of motor runs for about 30 seconds then stops, that happens even if I turn the ignition on & then off straight away.

When I unlock or lock the car a relay operates which makes a humming sound, this I suspect is the follow me home light timer, all these noises stop after about 30 seconds though.

Wobby


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Try and remove wires from levelling switch first and see if it stops, to remove the front 5 screws down each door pillar and radio aerial, front grill and behind 2 bolts unclip from lower panel and lift off, good luck

Loddy

PS shine headlamps against wall or door and see whats happening first


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

On my series 6 I had to unbolt the front wings to get to the headlight bulbs and then try to reach through from there.
Gerry


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

loddy said:


> What a pain these Smarts are, in the snow the traction control comes on and you cant get any momemtum,
> 
> Loddy





> Completely agree.





> Totally disagree.


To momentarily return to the performance in snow/ice, thought I'd add my experience. Took my Smart out today (it's for sale by the way) as it's been a few weeks since it was used. Started first time, but took a while to chip off the 6 inches of ice on outside and fine coating inside.

I tried it with a certain amount of trepidation because on the positive the weight was over the driving wheels, but on the negative there's no weight at all over steering wheels, and there was the adverse comments about the ESP.

Anyway, our estate is like an ice rink, like many others. Driven with a very light right foot, no problems at all with the Smart. A little more aggressive and the wheels spinned and ESP cut in. The lesson is drive it gently and it's fine.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I must agree once you get them moving they are OK, but I had to be push started in Tescos to get over a 2 inch bump yesterday I tried putting my leg out the door and helping but it goes into neutral as soon as you open the door. my other car is a Fiesta and that is very good 

Loddy


----------

